# Micro Milker



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I can hardly contain my excitement! A barely used Micro Milker made by LHR manufacturing popped up on craigslist. And by barely used, I mean it looks brand new, even in person. Very nice person selling it who had to sell their goats due to health problems. As you can imagine, I jumped on the opportunity immediately.

This is going to make milking a dream. I like hand milking, but it is nice to be able to use a milker to help things move along. I will still hand milk some, but I will start using the milker. Actually, I think this will mean I can milk out one doe by hand, and the other can chill with the milker. So two does get done at once, basically.

Is training a doe to use a milker a bit like training her to hand milk? Give her food and persevere through the kicky stage? For instance, I have a first freshener about to give birth, so I was going to hand milk her each time at first.

This is a picture of the actual milker itself. Absolutely fantastic! Not my picture, because the seller took such a good one. But I can take my own, since it is now mine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, neat. I would just milk everyone with it. It goes so fast. Congrats. 

I would definitely have everyone trained so that they can be milked by hand or machine.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Lucky you! Yes, training to use the milker is pretty much the same as training for hand. They are NOT going to like the suction at first and will throw an all out hissy fit. Hobble or tie legs back the first few times you use it or you will become very frustrated.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome find ! Congrats  Let us know how it goes .


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I do need to get some Nigerian Dwarf sized teat cups. Sounds like the company stocks them. Or could I find them elsewhere, like on eBay?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! Great find;-)


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The milker is now good to go with some Nigerian sized inflation and shell combinations from Caprine Supply! I am a little surprised at how fast the package got here, too. Set them up to make sure everything fit and worked. Now I just gotta have a doe come back into milk. SuzieQ might be in early labor, so we'll see!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Stacy...I'm thinking of ordering one of these and wondered if you'd used it yet? I'm really curious about the quality oft he pump and the noise level, as well as ease of use (cleaning time, etc.)...does it maintain pressure at 10-12 ? Anything you can tell me would help....really can't shell out for a perry's milker this year, but I've got way too many tiny teats for my hands to handle


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Haven't used it yet! Will be getting to is soon enough. I've left SuzQ's kids on her 24/7 rather than separating them at night. Combination of extreme cold and a new job making my schedule very variable is one reason. I have been milking my doe who lost her kids by hand twice a day, and may try her on the new milker in the next week or two.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Do let me know when you do!


----------

